# Hardest Villagers to Invite.



## Flare (Mar 11, 2018)

Which villagers that you have in your contacts seem difficult to invite?

I got Merengue in my Contacts and all her items demand Preserves, which only Jay, Angus, and Twiggy seem to provide.

The Soft Serve Lamp and Cookie Rug only needed 15 Preserves, which is fine since i already had +30, but then her other wanted items, Sweets Table. Dessert Case, and Sweets Sofa, need 60 preserves each, which means 180, and with only 3 villagers offering Preserves, it's gonna take a while to get it all.

Then there's Fauna, who wants  a Modern Wood Closet and Sofa which apparently needs 120 pieces of wood each.
I mean many villagers give Wood but still, seriously?

So anyways, which villagers do you feel are quite ridiculous to get? Feel free to vent if wanted too.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't have an issue as I'm maxed out on mostly all materials. Although I will say everytime new animals are put into the game, I have a hard time getting their essence which makes it difficult to increase their max level if I can't build anemities. But I also can't craft their items if I have to save their essence for their anemities. Not that it's too troublesome because I wait to invite animals until the "host the most" challenge comes up.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 11, 2018)

Definitely Marshall, he's my #1 dreamy tho


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 11, 2018)

Sprinkles took me a long while to get because back then, cotton seemed more difficult to get. Now-a-days its preserves which are harder to come by for me.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 11, 2018)

My last few invitees have been the ones I like the least so I used up all my resources on everyone else first.

Now Flip is the only one left, partly because he creeps me out and partly because he required so much wood and cotton. Still need to make that chair with the red cushion. Once I finally get that done and invite him he's never darkening my door again though. *shudder*


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 11, 2018)

I have everything maxed to the max and have to sell preserves wood cotton steel paper all at least once a day 100 at a time and the more common ones cotton wood and steel many more times than that. So I don't remember anyone being to hard but I had almost everything built by the end of December...remember u earn Nintendo points every week u can buy supplies with that if needed


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 11, 2018)

I have trouble inviting any villager who wants something made with cotton. I have been trying to save my cotton to level up amenities so I don't want to use it on furniture or rugs I don't even want just to invite a villager to my campsite.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 11, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> remember u earn Nintendo points every week u can buy supplies with that if needed



Yes! Definitely don't miss out on this. It's a pretty generous amount for doing only what you'd regularly be doing anyway.



TykiButterfree said:


> I have trouble inviting any villager who wants something made with cotton.



Ah, so I'm not the only one with cotton problems. I've tried keeping animals who seem to reward cotton the most frequently at my campsite. That's worked out pretty well, especially when they lose an item and you get 40-50 cotton as a reward for finding it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 12, 2018)

I've invited everyone... so I don't really remember. I know at the beginning making Fauna's furniture took me a while, and someone else who every piece of furniture required a million cotton... can't recall though.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 12, 2018)

I forgot about Fauna. And I really wanted her in my camp, too (she looks nice in the skating outfit with the tiara) but yeah, getting those two wood pieces took for-ev-er. At least they're really nice pieces, two of my favorites in the whole catalog.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 12, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> Now Flip is the only one left, partly because he creeps me out and partly because he required so much wood and cotton. Still need to make that chair with the red cushion. Once I finally get that done and invite him he's never darkening my door again though. *shudder*



I was just looking at Flip’s requirements yesterday, and then it hit me .. “ Oh that’s why I haven’t invited him yet “. All that cotton & wood. T-T


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 12, 2018)

Flip looks like a little leprechaun if you dress him in that green club shirt and that little round green heat with the feather.  I like Flip but had to move him out to make room for the newer campers to visit.


----------



## Tikikata (Mar 12, 2018)

Bob was actually pretty difficult for me to get. I was desperate to get him, because he's my all-time favorite villager in the games, but it took forever to get him to come to my campsite.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 12, 2018)

When Walker gets in the game, he better be the hardest villager you would have to invite. People need to earn his greatness.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 12, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> I was just looking at Flip’s requirements yesterday, and then it hit me .. “ Oh that’s why I haven’t invited him yet “. All that cotton & wood. T-T



Yeah, even after he was the last one it still took me a while to finish his requirements! I finally invited him today.



Gruntilda said:


> Flip looks like a little leprechaun if you dress him in that green club shirt and that little round green heat with the feather.



LOL and with those green ears? I may have to try that!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 14, 2018)

I do remember struggling quite a bit for certain campers early in the game before I found my groove, but I don't remember specifically who they were. I know they very likely requested items that required a lot of cotton because I struggled with that material the most before I maxed most of them out. These days I'm constantly selling off extra materials (especially for steel, wood, and cotton) but I'm still working on maxing out my preserves reserve (giggles). If any of you are struggling with certain villagers though, make sure to host campers that give out materials you need because they may hand you a stack of 20+ of that particular item. Also, when you look through your contacts, a good technique is to invite the campers from the top of the list to the bottom. The campers higher up on the list tend to be easier to invite than the campers on the bottom. You may not get the campers you want first, but it tends to be a more efficient way of getting them all invited. Good luck with your campers everyone!


----------

